# Surname begins with a vowel - help!



## hinkybinky

I've read in several places that if your surname begins with a vowel it's not a good idea to have the first name end with a vowel, otherwise you end up with a strange sounding name, e.g. Laura Ellery becomes LauraRellery.

I can sort of see what they're getting at, but I know quite a few people who have names like this, and has never struck me as odd before. 

I am wondering whether others have a surname beginning with a vowel - have you discounted names ending in vowels for this reason? It is severely limiting the choice of names, especially girls' names! What does everyone think?


----------



## dreamofabean

I don't think it's a problem hun, i wouldn't have pronounced it like that at all! You could always include a middle name if that helps??x


----------



## amym

Hmmmm, I see what you mean about LauraRellery....

I have an odd one too - my married name is McCulloch so my name sounds like

Ay Meema Culloch!

There are lots of lovely names that end in consonants though... Hope, Dawn, Eve,Grace, Rose, Elizabeth, Suzanne.....


----------



## hinkybinky

Thanks for your suggestions - I haven't ruled out names that end with a y sound as that seems to work ok, e.g. Amy Ellery or whatever.

Thoughts at the moment are Molly, Evie, Edie, Millie, Annie, Sadie, Jeannie...

I suppose there are lots when I start to think about it


----------



## RubyRainbows

I think it would be fine -- depends on the name really, not the vowel if you ask me. I don't understand the Laura Ellery suggestion tho... lol... i think it sounds just fine! :shrug:


----------



## LeighAnne89x

I don't think it matters about the vowels hun, we've gone with a name that ends with a vowel and surname starts with a vowel too :D x


----------



## sambam

My maiden name is Allan, and my first name Samantha. I hated having to say it on the phone as i had to pause for a few seconds in between giving my 2 names. Otherwise is just sounded like Samanthallan ! lol xx


----------



## Annabobble

You saying that Sam, I used to be Annabel Lee......when I read out my name to people on the phone they thought I was saying Annabelly!!


----------



## scottishgal89

i have quite a few friends whose 1st name ends in vowel and surname starts in one
i really like millie!! that was one of my names too :thumbup:


----------



## katekatekate

My OH's last name is Armitage and I wanted a few names ending in A (such as Meena) but didn't go with it because of it sounding like MeenaRArmitage. Just my preference though.


----------

